# what can I use?



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

I am a Sq type of guy but just got into it with some guys in my neighborhood that want to go loud, and they think that the JL Audio 12W7 are from God. What 12 can I use to blow their doors off and at the same time doing it a lot cheaper then the JL? I have a arc audio [email protected] 4 ohms The 2300SE. show me the way!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

The W7 is a nice speaker but for the money IMO meh. The key to getting the most out of any woofer is the enclosure. DD makes some nice woofs hell, in the right box I have heard the Alpine Type R 12 pound out mid 140's in a fart box off a 1000 watt MTX amp. My son has four Sundown eights and a Sundown 1000d and he is in the upper 130's in music 141.2 on tones. Are you wanting just one 12? or more? Also the type of vehicle can make a difference. 

Sorry. I guess that was more than buy this sub and it will kick the JL's ass. There is more to it than just what woof to buy. How much power is your buddy putting to his W7?


----------



## Porky (Feb 21, 2009)

There are many options you can choose from. The sub that comes to mind immediately for the budget banger is the Audioque HDC3 series. I think they are really good subs for the price and performance. One thing to remember, the best sub in the world will sound extremely bad if placed in the wrong enclosure. Do some research on ported box design or seek out a service to help you with that task. A good sub in a good box driven with good power will set you straight. Hope this helps.

AudioQue


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd look to Memphis M3's or the like. Or if you can find a Mojo that would be even better. DD make a good "loud" sub, square Kicker, Fi, the already said AudioQue which is a cheaper alternative to the DD.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

my buddy has a icon 12 in a ported box that is around 2 1\2 feet long and it will blow the hell out of my w7 12''.don't know the model,but a low one.It was on a rf 500bd and sounded as good if not better than the w7 and jl 1000.1.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

SQplease said:


> I am a Sq type of guy but just got into it with some guys in my neighborhood that want to go loud, and they think that the JL Audio 12W7 are from God. What 12 can I use to blow their doors off and at the same time doing it a lot cheaper then the JL? I have a arc audio [email protected] 4 ohms The 2300SE. show me the way!


So what did you end up going with?did it work?


----------



## SQplease (Jul 23, 2008)

I went with two DD 9512G from my understanding they are the best of the best, I heard of a guy with two 9512 blow that doors off of a guy with four 12w-7 and he did it with less power! They say that I will walk all over two W-7 with just one 9512, but I always have like two subs in my system


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Get a hold of Pete at PWKdesigns.com he does some amazing box designs and is a DD expert.


----------

